# February '15 Member of the Month Vote Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 4 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves January's MOTM Title.

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.


Polls will end on February 28th.

*​*Slammed2014Eco
Spacedout
KOBALT
Robby

​*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh Goodie Me favorite Thread !

Vote for Spacedout !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Where oh where did Eddy Go ? Maybe even Eddy would Give Spacedout a

​VoTe !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

VoTe Early Vote Often Even Vote from the Grave ,But Vote Before the Polls Close .........

​Vote fer Spacedout !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. Good luck!

P.S. Typo in OP, its Feb! heh sorry, that's the QA in me.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

..... VoTe ....​ Fer Spacedout ....


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Awe how am I suppose to choose. I love you all


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, it's a hard one this month I like all these guys a lot lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​Eddy ya Gotta VoTe Here NOW :grin:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

brian v said:


> ​Eddy ya Gotta VoTe Here NOW :grin:


Why this was my first time voting and glad to know Robby is in the lead despite lobbying for Spacedout. Robby was not only a Union (Unocal) 76 Dealer, he knew about the neatest place to eat in the world in Des Planes, IL.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I voted for Robby, much more helpful than myself and more deserving of the honor. This is the first time I have ever even clicked on the MOTM submissions and was surprised my name was in the mix. 

I would recommend everyone vote for someone besides me, as the honor of being mentioned is more than enough... I wouldn't use the $25 off anyway.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll Nominate ya Next Month To .


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

$25 off what?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Eddy Cruze said:


> $25 off what?


I am a waiting for you to Reseach that and Get Back with US . Let Me Know by PM as I am still not waiting for me Prizes !


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Power of Suggestion?*



brian v said:


> Oh Goodie Me favorite Thread !
> 
> Vote for Spacedout !





brian v said:


> Where oh where did Eddy Go ? Maybe even Eddy would Give Spacedout a
> 
> ​VoTe !!!!!!!!!!





brian v said:


> VoTe Early Vote Often Even Vote from the Grave ,But Vote Before the Polls Close .........
> 
> ​Vote fer Spacedout !





brian v said:


> ..... VoTe ....​ Fer Spacedout ....





brian v said:


> ​Eddy ya Gotta VoTe Here NOW :grin:


Strange, but I suddenly feel the overwhelming urge to run to the concession stand and buy myself a large tub of hot buttered popcorn, an extra large fizzy soda pop, call EddY to remind him to do something or other and to..

_VotE FeR SpaceCadeT
no, that's not quite right?

VoTE fUR SPacedOuT _​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

5 Days Left to Cast a VoTe Fer Spacedout , or Some one on that List .. ​Ulysses I Prefer Butter with Me PoPcorn !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

All the candidates are great ones! I had to vote for Robby for all of his insight and help he has been giving lately. Robby, we have been seeing a lot of you in our system! Keep up the awesome work, everyone! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bump 4 voting numbers to increase towards positive infinity.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bumpity bump


----------



## bd1946 (Dec 21, 2014)

I vote for Robby


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations Rob!

A well deserved bit of recognition for a member who is constantly offering fact and experience based advice. Cruzetalk as a community is lucky to have you!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That 's Nice ! even Broke Me Record of 16 Votes ! 
Now what do yee Know about Ultrlight Composites ?


----------

